# Critique my new guy?



## Iseul (Aug 26, 2013)

Well..I probably won't be showing, but I am interested in breeding this guy this winter while I'll have time away from my horse since we don't have a very large indoor to do training with.

I believe he's a SuperDelta Dragonscale? Couldn't tell you his colour though, I'm assuming he's just multicoloured?

















_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Iseul (Aug 26, 2013)

Anyone?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

I don't know much and still learning. 

He looks young. His annual fin is rounded I don't think that's a good thing. His tail looks good his dorsel in nice. His body is ok top line could be straighter. He looks a bit short. 

Again I am still learning too. All and all he is a pretty fish.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Hes not a dragon but a metallic blue hmpk with redwash. (Im useless at types of blue so I cant tell you if hes royal, steel or turq lol)
Caudal looks rounded, first dorsal rays are too stubby, anal is round and wavy, not straight, looks a bit shortbodied, dip in his topline behind the dorsal but has a nice smooth curve before that dip.
Hes a nice wee fish, got a few points to work on but no major deformities or anything

good luck breeding him


----------



## Iseul (Aug 26, 2013)

I actually think the dip seen is his dorsal..I was looking last night and I can't see a dip before his caudal.
But otherwise, all his turq turned to the same blue he has on his tail..so no more four colours, down to three, lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

I think the way his dorsel touches his body is what makes it look like a dip. I was reading the plakat standard last night and I think it said minor fult for dorsel touching body no big dea yours in not bad at all. 

Do you have any other photos of him? To me has has a slight hump. It's not a bad one.


----------



## Iseul (Aug 26, 2013)

I'll be getting some more pics tonight or tomorrow.
I'm going to try and find him another HMPK to breed to, but I'm gonna see what this CT will throw with him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

With the right female you can get some really nice fish for sure.


----------

